# mail "non lu" introuvable, alors que tous bien lus



## watson1er (17 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon icône mail indique un message non lu alors qu'après de nombreuses vérifications, je les ai bien tous lus. qu'est-ce-que ça veut dire, docteur??

Merci d'avance

Watson


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2009)

ca veut dire que soit tu en as un non lu
soit le notificateur est à rerégler
soit ta plist mail est naze
ou son indexation et ses caches
--
commence par ca
fermer Mail
sortir l'icone de Mail du dock

recliquer Mail via finder
et regarder l'icone


Par ailleurs c'est avec ou sans le patch Mail.update 10.5.6?
NON proposé par la maj mac 
A prendre là
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/


----------



## watson1er (17 Février 2009)

Merci Pascalformac; t'es un as.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2009)

c'était qui le coupable?
l'index? le notificateur? les caches? la plist?


----------



## lfeutrie (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai 37 mails non lus alors que je les ai lu. En les lisant j'ai été trop vite pour sauter de ligne en ligne donc il reste sur 37... J'ai essayé en enlevant mail du dock et en le remettant ça reste identique. Et quand j'essaie de mettre la mise a jour, il me dit que j'ai pas les conditions requises sur le disque dur...
Que faire svp???

Merci

Laetitia


----------



## elie ko (23 Novembre 2011)

bon ben moi j'ai un mail non lu et introuvable, j'ai essayé qques trucs, dont celui-là, sortir Mail du dock etc. et rien n'y fait... d'autres pistes? please... c'est con hein, on s'en fout un peu, mais soudain ça prend la tête...!


----------



## Sly54 (23 Novembre 2011)

elie ko a dit:


> bon ben moi j'ai un mail non lu et introuvable, j'ai essayé qques trucs, dont celui-là, sortir Mail du dock etc. et rien n'y fait... d'autres pistes? please... c'est con hein, on s'en fout un peu, mais soudain ça prend la tête...!


Mail / BAL / reconstruire ?


----------



## watson1er (23 Novembre 2011)

elie ko a dit:


> bon ben moi j'ai un mail non lu et introuvable, j'ai essayé qques trucs, dont celui-là, sortir Mail du dock etc. et rien n'y fait... d'autres pistes? please... c'est con hein, on s'en fout un peu, mais soudain ça prend la tête...!


J'ai eu la même chose il y a longtemps et les mails étaient bien là mais il faut parfois parcourir *toute* la liste des mails dans *chacune* des boîtes aux lettres car dans mon cas, c'étaient des vieux mails qui, pour une raison inconnue, étaient en "non lu" mais d'après moi, s'ils sont en "non lus", c'est qu'ils sont là. Bonne recherche.


----------



## elie ko (27 Novembre 2011)

watson1er a dit:


> J'ai eu la même chose il y a longtemps et les mails étaient bien là mais il faut parfois parcourir *toute* la liste des mails dans *chacune* des boîtes aux lettres car dans mon cas, c'étaient des vieux mails qui, pour une raison inconnue, étaient en "non lu" mais d'après moi, s'ils sont en "non lus", c'est qu'ils sont là. Bonne recherche.



oups!
ben tu sais quoi, mon cher Watson, c'était exactement ça!
élémentaire, certes, mais je peux te, vous jurer qu'il y encore qques jours il n'y avait aucune maille non-lue, j'avais déjà vérifié, ensuite aussi que cette maille je l'avais reçue déjà une fois il y fort longtemps... bon allez, étonnant, déroutant, pas logique, mais arrangé!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h39 ----------

merci! je ne connaissais par cette manip


----------



## OlivierTours (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai 2 soucis avec Mail, dont un qui est cité ci-dessus...

1. L'application m'indique que j'ai un mail non-lu, alors que non... J'ai essayé de retirer l'icone du dock, mais rien n'y fait...

2. Je n'utilise plus depuis un petit moment les flux RSS de mail. Mais depuis un moment, un flux s'incruste dans la boîte de réception des mails. Lorsque je le lis et le supprime, il revient un ou 2 jours après...

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ??

Merci d'avance ! 

Olivier.


----------

